# Splash



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

some others: Water Drops | Time Capture

Canon EOS 40D
Tamron 90 Macro
550EX with OC-E3 as master
430EX I as slave
Giottos Bazooka tripod


----------



## SLRJoe (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautifully shot, it must be very difficult capturing something like this!


----------



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

with the help of a friend and a bit of patience... not so much.. but it's a quite long work 
thanks


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 7, 2010)

The bokeh is great but the drop is a bit soft. Have you sharpened?


----------



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

yes a bit but maybe it could be a bit out of focus.. try to see the other in the gallery for a comparison.
It's only that in this one in particular.. i like the strange shape


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2010)

my only complaint is that the drop is soft.. What were your settings?  I cannot tell if missed focus or movement is the culprit.  I do love the bokeh though!


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 7, 2010)

EightyFive said:


> yes a bit but maybe it could be a bit out of focus.. try to see the other in the gallery for a comparison.
> It's only that in this one in particular.. i like the strange shape



They all have the same level of sharpness to my eyes. How about this tweak?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 7, 2010)

...and this was just sharpen in PS? Its quite an amazing difference!


----------



## EightyFive (Nov 7, 2010)

wow great.. what have you done? only unsharping?


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 7, 2010)

EightyFive said:


> wow great.. what have you done? only unsharping?



It is sharpen with the high pass filter. I also adjusted black level and increased contrast and clarity.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 7, 2010)

Classical shot which is your habit; regards


----------



## j-digg (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm, what was the shutter speed and flash output ? Curious as to what the OOF lights are... a little too early to be an Xmas tree


----------



## Hack (Nov 22, 2010)

j-digg, I captured it at:

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 40D
Image Date: 2010-10-26 10:39:10 -0400
Focal Length: 90.0mm
Focus Distance: 0.42m
Aperture: f/9.0
Exposure Time: 0.0063 s (1/160)
ISO equiv: 400
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: Yes (Manual)
Title: water drops
Caption: awoter drops falling to a liquid surface

Hack


----------



## j-digg (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you remember what settings you had the speedlights on? I was getting results like this and realized I was using too strong of bursts on my speedlights which result in a longer flash duration, therefore, a blurrier water drop... I think I use around 1/16th on my 580 EX II which produce pretty sharp drops.


----------



## EightyFive (Nov 25, 2010)

I used a 550 ex and a 430ex flashes and the "lights" you see in the background are the reflection of a pair of golden and silver reflective paper
Sorry I don't remember the flash settings


----------

